
Vial and Error: Science’s wonders are oft built on blunders (2016) - benbreen
https://www.chronicle.com/article/VialError/234826
======
ogennadi
> At their core, both To Explain the World and The Invention of Science seek
> to reaffirm the significance of the scientific revolution as a force in
> world history.

Summary: The author reviews two books on the history of science and finds that
they conceive of history as a linear path of progress by geniuses, rather than
as a tree of mostly dead-ends traversed by mere mortals.

